# Rhom Wont Eat



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

My new Rhom i got about 3 weeks ago wont eat anything. Ive tryed catfish, shrimp, flounder, and even live foods. I put some Convicts in there and it just killed the ones that came close to its hiding spot until they were all dead. There are also 2 crayfish in there that he dosnt even look at. Ive had him for 3 weeks now and he hasnt eaten anything at all.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i went months before i got my elong to eat

dont worry he will eat when hes ready


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I cut back on trying to feed every day. Now i try every 3-4 days.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Retaks said:


> I cut back on trying to feed every day. Now i try every 3-4 days.


Get some fishing line and use it to keep the food up in the water vs on the substrate.
Put the food in just after lights out then walk away.
Go back in an hour and take a peek.
Has worked for me every time.

Greg


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Well i tink it all changed last night. There were some goldfish out of a friends fishtank that theyw ere trying to get rid of in there and a couple crayfish. I know when i left my room this morning i only saw half a goldfish leff stuck to the filter intake and parts of crayfish all over the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

COOL, but you will need to get in there and clean up those scraps and really focus on getting it over to frozen thawed meals.
I have gotten four out of four wild p's feeding with what i explained above.

Greg


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Greg Stephens said:


> COOL, but you will need to get in there and clean up those scraps and really focus on getting it over to frozen thawed meals.
> I have gotten four out of four wild p's feeding with what i explained above.
> 
> Greg


Im working on getting him off live food but this is the first time in the 3 weeks ive had him that he ate anything live or dead. I cleaned up most of the scraps at like 5am and am going to do a major clean up here after i cut the grass.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

grab some garlic extract from your LFS are soak your shirmp or w.e in it before putting it in..my elong wouldn't eat before too then i started using garlic extract and it ate like no tommorow.


----------

